# Did you get any of the Halloween Collectables?



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

Let's see who got what, and how many people got each! c:


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

I got them all!


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 28, 2015)

Yup 

I got a pumpkin cupcake!


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

I went for the Voodoo Doll at first because it was cuttteeee but at the next restock I plan to get the cupcake!


----------



## matt (Oct 28, 2015)

I got pumpkin cake and ancient candle :-D


----------



## Lily. (Oct 28, 2015)

None so far! There was too much lag and stuff, but there is always other re stocks! ^_^


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 28, 2015)

got them all 'v'


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 28, 2015)

I got all of them.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 28, 2015)

I totally forgot so I didn't get any


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2015)

I got them all!


----------



## matt (Oct 28, 2015)

I got some thanks to my super fast fiberoptic broadband


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

2 of each because of lag

~All hail the lag god :')


----------



## Heyden (Oct 28, 2015)

matt said:


> I got some thanks to my super fast fiberoptic broadband



I got all 3 with sh**ty australian wifi


----------



## Miharu (Oct 28, 2015)

I got them all! <3 My boyfriend also got them all!~ XD Wishing everyone the best of luck during the next restock! ; v; <3


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 28, 2015)

I got nothing.


----------



## NerdHouse (Oct 28, 2015)

I was aiming for a doll, but I missed the shop stock due to _Arrow_ lol


----------



## sej (Oct 28, 2015)

I got the cupcake!
That's the one I really wanted. So that's good 
In the next restock I'm gonna go for the other two


----------



## himeki (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 2 of each because of lag
> 
> ~All hail the lag god :')



LUCKY!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> 2 of each because of lag
> 
> ~All hail the lag god :')



Oh my gods! I thought they actually put a limit! O_O
You broke the system! ahaha


----------



## Vizionari (Oct 28, 2015)

I got all of them.


----------



## tsantsa (Oct 28, 2015)

Me and my laggy af computer somehow got them all....


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

I didnt get any, but  I wasnt here (so i didnt vote in the poll yet, heh).  will try for the next one, should be around then, but i guess i gotta sell some stuff or "post like a madman" to get my bell count up if i'ma buy them all three...


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> LUCKY!



YASSS



Shimmer said:


> Oh my gods! I thought they actually put a limit! O_O
> You broke the system! ahaha



XD They did
I'm the only one with six ;w;

Just shows how they need to rework the collectible/shop system


----------



## Jacob (Oct 28, 2015)

I got them all then I discarded everything


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> YASSS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



maybe you won the secret spooktacular door prize- they havent announced those winners yet...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Buddy said:


> I got them all then I discarded everything



:::Chris Farley voice::: what did you doooooo???


----------



## oath2order (Oct 28, 2015)

I got Voodoo and Candle because I knew more people would want the Cupcake


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

I got all three of them


----------



## ZetaFunction (Oct 28, 2015)

Buddy said:


> I got them all then I discarded everything



why???



King Dad said:


> maybe you won the secret spooktacular door prize- they havent announced those winners yet...



LOL maybe it's the prize for guessing the exact amount of candies in the counting contest.... considering I did just place my entry before the restock 


Wanna congratulate everyone who got any!   And also wish luck to those waiting for the second restock ;D


----------



## Jacob (Oct 28, 2015)

Lucanosa said:


> why???



cuz I don't like them anymore


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 28, 2015)

I legit left for an hour to go somewhere that was about something personal-- I come back almost an hour later and they're all gone ; v ;


----------



## Skyfall (Oct 28, 2015)

I got none. The lag was really bad for me.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 28, 2015)

queenstucky said:


> I legit left for an hour to go somewhere that was about something personal-- I come back almost an hour later and they're all gone ; v ;



Only 70 of each were stocked but you have a second chance


----------



## aericell (Oct 28, 2015)

Hoping for better luck tonight


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 28, 2015)

Didn't make it in time. I'll get them at 10M. (At least, I hope) I'll get the Cupcake for keeps, and the others for TBT.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Oct 28, 2015)

Alas, I did not... ;-;


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 28, 2015)

I had no clue it was even happening so nope


----------



## roseflower (Oct 28, 2015)

I got the ancient candle and the voodoo doll, the pumkin cupcake dissapeared from the cart T.T

Edit: Got the Cupcake from the second restock^^


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Oct 28, 2015)

I didn't get any  I'll try to get them during other restocks though! Or maybe buy them off from someone.


----------



## toddishott (Oct 28, 2015)

I got them all at the first restock earlier today! I am super sick and was dying but I managed to refresh in time and get all 3 even with the monumental lag that happened! I was so happy that I went to tell my boyfriend but realized I had no voice haha


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 28, 2015)

toddishott said:


> I got them all at the first restock earlier today! I am super sick and was dying but I managed to refresh in time and get all 3 even with the monumental lag that happened! I was so happy that I went to tell my boyfriend but realized I had no voice haha



I hope you feel better! good job getting the spellictibles!


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2015)

I got 1 of them, which is all the bells i had on me for buying, so who knows if lag woulda prevented me from getting more...


----------



## lars708 (Oct 29, 2015)

I managed to snag them all! Hoping to get more cupcakes soon though


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 29, 2015)

I've never bothered with the collectibles. I found out these ones existed today and waited around for the restock to occur. I tried to get a cupcake but there was lag and it didn't actually end up in my cart.

I'm going to continue not bothering. It's like the early days of the amiibo craze all over again. Not worth the hassle when there's too little stock.


----------



## Cadbberry (Oct 29, 2015)

I got more candles :3


----------



## Shiny Spritzee (Oct 29, 2015)

I got the candle and the voodoo doll, I really wanted the doll so I was pleased with that. The cupcakes were sold out, so hopefully I will manage to get one another time.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2015)

King Dad said:


> I got 1 of them, which is all the bells i had on me for buying, so who knows if lag woulda prevented me from getting more...



i found out later after i borrowed some bells:  lag kicked me squah in da tenderz...


----------



## Heyden (Oct 29, 2015)

3 Voodoos so far, I want a full set of 10


----------



## matt (Oct 29, 2015)

Yes I did   I got a pumpkin cake and a ancient candle


----------



## sej (Oct 29, 2015)

I had just one in the first restock, and I managed to get the other 2 when somehow my internet turned off half way through! 
I'm shocked that I got the other 2 aha


----------



## RiceBunny (Oct 29, 2015)

No, I didn't and I don't mind one bit. I have zero interest in the Halloween collectibles. They're a bit on the ugly side to me. Now, show me a golden egg collectible(one person on this forum has it, not even sure if she's still active) and I'll be all over it like I'm *Veruca Salt*.


----------



## Aestivate (Oct 29, 2015)

wait there were halloween collectibles?
...
**** why do I never see these stock reminders


----------



## Megan. (Oct 29, 2015)

I got them all.


----------



## tumut (Oct 29, 2015)

I got none. I really like the voodoo doll and candles though.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

I wanted the pumpkin cupcake but it lagged out and ended up getting the ancient candle after the second restock. Waiting for the next restock c:


----------



## chocopug (Oct 29, 2015)

I managed to get the cupcake and the doll. Didn't have enough left for the candle, but I'm not too bothered about that really~


----------



## kayleee (Oct 29, 2015)

I wanted 2 voodoo dolls but I only got another candle lol


----------



## Stalfos (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow. That went fast. o.o


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 29, 2015)

got the candle lmaoo


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Oct 29, 2015)

Got another candle!  I'll pretty much be happy if I get anything at the restocks at this point.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 29, 2015)

I could only get candy this time :c


----------



## N e s s (Oct 29, 2015)

I got all of them but I forgot to vote lol

I'm never selling nor giving them away till I leave the forums one day, which probably never.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 29, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> I got all of them but I forgot to vote lol



they canceled the vote, the forum staff picked the winners.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing (Oct 29, 2015)

no bc everyone hoards them and then sells them for 3k tbt a piece. >.>


----------



## cocobells (Oct 29, 2015)

I didn't get any :/


----------



## Crash (Oct 29, 2015)

I was so desperate to get at least one and there was so much lag, I ended up getting two extras of each from all the clicking.
Which was great, but it was complete mayhem when people found out I had extras, I got about ten messages in just a few minutes. ._.​


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 30, 2015)

I think the countdown clock is actually detrimental for the people who don't have the full set yet. Those with multiples are, on average one would think, less likely to lurk for unannounced re-stocks at the risk of completely wasting their time, than are those who still need the complete set.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Oct 30, 2015)

I got 2 of them. I'm still after the Voodoo doll.


----------

